# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  عمود مزمل... اليوم..... مريخنا نار الضلع

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#كبد الحقيقة
#د. مزمل أبو القاسم 

19/10/2020
        **مريخنا نار الضلع**

* القمة حمراء بلون الدم.
* صدارة لفة الممتاز.. للنادي الممتاز.
* كالعادة يا سادة.. الزعيم القطار الذي يجر من خلفه بقية العربات.
* والهلال غارق في الدرونات.
* الهاتريك ينادينا.. والمريخ نادينا.
* برغم التحكيم.. الزعيم زعيم.
* ووصيفه الأبدي في وضع أليم.
* الدعومات لا تمنع الدرونات.
* النقاطة حلاتها!
* ثلاثة تعادلات متتالية، أطاحت بصدارة المدعوم الوهمية، ومنحت جدول الترتيب قمة ذهبية.
* لا زعيم إلا الزعيم.
* قلناها من قبل ونؤكدها من جديد، المريخ أحق فرق الممتاز بلقب الدوري الممتاز، برغم مشاكله الإدارية، والصعوباتالجمة التي تواجه لاعبيه، وانحياز كل لجان الاتحاد للمدعوم.
* الأحمر الأفضل لأنه يتمتع بأفضل رصيد بشري من اللاعبين، وبدركة بدلاء عامرة بالنجوم الموهوبين.
* في مثل هذه المسابقة الاستثنائية التي تلعب بجدول مضغوط ينال المريخ أفضلية كاسحة على منافسيه، لجودة عناصره، ووفرة خياراته الفنية، خلافاً للهلال الذي يعاني فقراً مدقعاً في اللاعبين الجيدين.
* لولا إقدام الاتحاد العام على تعديل نظام الدوري، وإقامته بنظام التجمع سعياً لخدمة الهلال وتسهيل مهمته لضمن المريخ اللقب مبكراً، لأن البرنامج الأصلي للمسابقة كان يفرض على الهلال الخروج من قواعده لأداء ست مباريات في الولايات.
* مقابل مباراة وحيدة للمريخ في عطبرة.
* عدلوا نظام المسابقة، وجمعوا الفرق للهلال في قواعده، وأعفوه من التنقل في الولايات.
* قبل ذلك سعى دكتاتور الاتحاد إلى إضعاف المريخ بالإبقاء على مجلسه المفكك.
* فوق ذلك اجتهد لجنة الانضباط في إعاقة المريخ بحرمانه من مدربه بقرار موغل في الظلم، وأوقفته حتى نهاية الدوري لمجرد أنه قال للحكم الضعيف المنحاز الرشيد محمد خير (حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل) تعليقاً على ظلمه الفاحش للمريخ، وتغاضيه عن ثلاث ركلات جزاء للمريخ أمام هلال الأبيض!
* اعتبرت لجنة الانضباط التي تضم مجموعة من مشجعي الهلال المتعصبين تلك العبارة (مشينة)، وقررت حرمان المريخ من مدربه بسببها.
* المشين حقاً أن يوظف إداريو الاتحاد انتماءاتهم الشخصية للتأثير على سير المنافسة، ودعم النادي المحبب.
* لم تكن لجنة الانضباط حريصة على الانضباط عندما عاقبت مدرب المريخ خشارم، بقدر ما كانت ساعية إلى عرقلة المريخ ومساعدة فريقها المفضل على الظفر بلقب الممتاز، ولكن هيهات.
* قبله اجتهدت لجنة المسابقات في مساعدة الهلال بإعفائه من اللعب في ملعب الخرطوم الوطني، وأقدمت على تحويل مباراة المريخ مع الأمل إلى ملعب دار الرياضة أم درمان، على أمل أن يفلح الأمل في عرقلة المريخ.
* خاب فألهم.
* وتعثر هلالهم، وسقط في فخ التعادل ثلاث مرات على التوالي، وفاز الزعيم بكل جدارة، لينفرد بصدارة الدوري برغم أنف لجنة المسابقات، ولجنة الانضباط التي لا تمت بأي صلة للانضباط.
* للمعلومية فأن المريخ لا ينافس الهلال على لقب الدوري الحالي، بل يلعب ابتدءاً ضد لجنة المسابقات ولجنة الانضباط طرف مشجع الهلال عثمان سر الختم  ورفاقه بقيادة المشجع الأزرق صلاح الأمين، ولجنة الاستئنافات بقيادة عبد العزيز تعاونية، الذي حاول عرقلة المريخ باعتباره مهزوماً في استئناف حي العرب بورتسودان بخصوص قضية اللاعب طبنجة.
* المريخ على مشارف اللقب الثالث توالياً في المسابقة الكبيرة.
* تكفيه أربع نقاط من مباراتين، وإذا حدث المتوقع وتعثر المدعوم أمام الأرسنال فسيحصل المريخ على اللقب حال فوزه في مباراته المقبلة على حي الوادي نيالا.
* نعود إلى المباراة ونقول إن المريخ لم يقدم المستوى المطلوب، لكنه حقق المأمول.
* الدوري نقاط.
* المسابقة الحالية تلعب بطريقة متخلفة، وبرمجة مضغوطة، لا تمنح اللاعبين أي فرصة للراحة أو التقاط الأنفاس، ولا تمكنهم من الاستشفاء من تعب المباريات الرسمية.
* كما لا تمنح المدربين أي فرصة لتصحيح الأخطاء، وتجويد الأداء.
* لذلك لن نثقل على لاعبي المريخ بمطالبتهم بأفضل من ما قدموه.
* يكفيهم أنهم حصدوا النقاط، وجندلوا مريخ الفاشر المتخصص في عرقلتهم.
* ثلاث نقاط مريخية في مقابل ثلاثة درونات هلالية.
* فرق يا إبراهيم.
آخر الحقائق
* نسأل الحكم الدولي الفاضل أبو شنب، هل يمكن لأي حكم في العالم أن يتغاضى عن معاقبة جزار مريخ الفاشر عماد عبد الله في المخالفة القبيحة التي قصد بها إيذاء حلواني الكرة السودانية أحمد حامد التش؟
* لماذا تجاهل الفاضل إنذار عماد عبد الله في المخالفة الكبيرة التي كلفت المريخ فقدان صانع ألعابه الأول؟
* لو أقدم أبو شنب على طرد هذا اللاعب الفاشل لما لامه أحد.
* هل يمتلك حكامنا قانوناً أخر للتحكيم، بخلاف المطبق في بقية دول العالم؟
* ما فعله عماد عبد الله ليس غريباً عليه، فهو متخصص في إيذاء لاعبي المريخ في مبارياتهم مع السلاطين.
* وبسببه ساءت علاقة جماهير المريخ مع مريخ الفاشر.
* دخوله على التش بغرض الإيذاء كان يستحق التعامل معه ببطاقة حمراء مباشرة.
* تساهل الحكام مع جزاري الملاعب مؤسف ومؤلم.
* أمس تساهل الفاضل أبو شنب مع عماد عبد الله.
* وفي مباراة المريخ والأمل تساهل صبري محمد فضل مع أحد جزاري الأمل عندما اعتدى على التش، ورفض إنذاره بالبطاقة الصفراء، برغم احتسابه لركلة الجزاء.
* التش ثروة قومية لا بد من حمايتها من جزاري الممتاز.
* مساعي إبعاده عن قمة ختام الممتاز يتم برعاية حكام الممتاز.
* تألق محمد الرشيد وقدم مباراة كبيرة، وظهر رمضان في حالة يرثى لها.
* نعود لدرونات الهلال المتوالية، ونذكر أن المدعوم أصبح أخطر منافس للقونات على (النقطة)!
* الهلال وعربة الثلج في التنقيط سواء.
* تعثر بالتعادل ثلاث مرات في آخر ثلاث مباريات، وانطبقت عليه أغنية عشة الجبلية (هيييي.. دي مالها)؟
* بلغة القونات.. الفرقة الزرقاء (عيانة.. وحبوبها كملانة)!
* وكما غنت عشة الجبلية: (الناس مواقف.. والهلال مبركن صاح)!
* انطبقت على فرقة النقر مقولة (أنجزتي شنو يا وهمية)!!
* (ما عندك بطولة دولية.. وجبتي الدرونات كمية)!
* (الدرونات أصلية.. محلية ما من السعودية.. لا بطولة عربية.. لا منافسة أفريقية)!
* لابد من سماع رأي مروة الدولية في تعادلات الهلال!
* ومن الضرورة بمكان استطلاع آراء توتا، ومروة الدولية، وتغريد العشرة، وزبيدة الإنقاذ، ووجدان الملازمين، وتهاني بلنجات ورشا السمراب في درونات الهلالاب!
* نهدي للأهلة أغنية فنانتهم المفضلة ميادة قمر الدين (ما بزح.. بقيف قبلي)!
* (ما بفوت نقطتي.. أنا ما بفوت نقطتي)!!
* (كترت عليك اتصبري)!
* (منو القال نقاطي حبة.. دروناتي واقفة صبَّة)!!
* تم الصلح بين عشة الجبلية ومروة الدولية.. وما زال الهلال على خصام مع الانتصارات.
* نتوقع تدخل المعلم (طاسو) بصولة خطيرة تستهدف (رفع) المعنويات الهابطة للأهلة.
* كما ننتظر منه أن يشرف على الصلح بين الأهلة ومدربهم الفاتح النقر.
* يا مهند.. شوف الهلال ده مالو لأنو دروناتو كترت.. ودعوماتو مسخت!!
* الزعيم.. فخامة الاسم تكفي.
* المريخ.. (فهم لأي وهم)!
* سيظل.. أسطورة لأي مقطورة!!
* آخر خبر: مريخنا نار الضلع!
*

----------


## alastaz

*منوا القال نقاطي حبة .....دروناتي واقفه صبه
والله صعب يا سيف المريخ البتار
                        	*

----------

